# new aquisitions



## Lycaste53 (Dec 11, 2011)

yesterday we visited Orchids and More in Ismaning near Munich, here my new ones:
Dendrobium bellatulum











Laelia anceps Guerreroi










Maxillaria variabilis ´red´, smells like coconut










Paphiopedilum traliemianum










Paphiopedilum haynaldianum `Dark´










Paphiopedilum sp. (lost the label)










I took the pics in the evening under artificial light
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Shiva (Dec 11, 2011)

All very nice!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Dec 11, 2011)

*new*

Great catch!
How rewarding it is to acquire new plants in flower...no guess work on how they will look later
The lost label Paph. could be in the P. glaucophyllum group...but I am not an expert
Enjoy


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Dec 11, 2011)

O & M have Paph. primulinum v. purpurascens on there list.


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2011)

I really like the Dendrobium, just checked it out how it's culture requirements are but orchidspecies.com says it's best mounted as it need to completely dry out before watering. Anyone experience with this species in a pot?

The colour of the haynaldium is outstanding as well.


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2011)

nice haynaldianum!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice acquisitions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

Great flowers, especially traliemianum!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice haul..  I think the last paph is primulinum var. purpurascens..


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2011)

*Lovely buys. I especially like those twisty,*

hairy Paphs. The colors are beautiful and buying them in
bloom is so nice. I have to order all my plants and I never
see them bloom until I can bloom them.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2011)

Very cool purchase, and all of the plants (?) in bloom :drool: !!!! Wow, that's the advantage of visiting a nursery against shopping via Internet  !!! I esp. like the tranl. and haynaldianum, but then also anceps and ...!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 12, 2011)

Stunning display!


----------

